# Does anyone else have a baby who chews their tongue?



## Pandme

My son is 4 months old.

I've noticed lately he looks like a cow chewing cud. He does this throughout the day, here and there, and he doesn't seem to be in any discomfort. I checked his gums but it doesn't look red or irritated.

Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## caiesmommy

My 7 month old does as well....hes cut no teeth so I don't know why he does it!!!

One of the many baby mysteries


----------



## truejoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandme* 
My son is 4 months old.

I've noticed lately he looks like a cow chewing cud. He does this throughout the day, here and there, and he doesn't seem to be in any discomfort. I checked his gums but it doesn't look red or irritated.

Anyone have any ideas???

My daughter is 8 months old and does that all the time. I think it's mostly because her mouth is tender and is heading tward teething and/or she is just exploring her mouth. Maybe learning how to use her toungue.


----------



## Pandme

Thanks for your replies.

I won't worry about it then. It just looks weird!


----------



## dex_millie

My baby ahlso started that at 4months. But at 5 month I cannot remember him doing it to much, I have to look more carefully throughout the day (I got so use to it).


----------



## LiasMamma

My babe is 4.5 months and she has been doing this for a few weeks. She is teething for sure, though...tons of drooling, biting on everything, sucking on her hands, and has two teeth about to pop through at any minute (you can see/feel them).


----------



## Pandme

I would think it is related to teething. But everytime I look at his gums, they look normal to me. He has been drooling lots lately and stuffing his fists in his mouth at every opportunity (increased fussiness as well). I just wish I knew why there doesn't seem to be anything there.

He has also had increased gas. It is inexplicable to me, since nothing in my diet has changed. I eat practically the same foods every day and have since he was brought home from the hospital (I've eliminated dairy and eggs, though). Could that have anything to do with the teething process? How could he suddenly develop a food sensitivity at four months? I am pulling my hair out here trying to figure out what I shouldn't eat!


----------



## Dov'sMom

Yup, my 4.5 month old has been doing that for some weeks. I think he just thinks it's funny. He chews on his tongue, then sticks it out between his gums and blows bubbles that way, too. I blew raspberries at him a few times with pursed lips and now he keeps trying to do it, but for some reason he thinks the tongue is involved (maybe because most bubble-blowing involves his tongue?) so he purses his lips up in this funny way but he can't quite imitate what I'm doing because he has his tongue sticking out.

I think his tongue is his favorite plaything. He does with it everything he can.


----------



## ATruck

Dov sounds just like Ingrid! She is blowing raspberries all day long.

I think she chews on her tongue, too, and I just noticed this morning that she has sort of a cut/abrasion on her tongue, on one side near the tip! She doesn't have any toys with sharp edges, nor does she have teeth. It's pretty puzzling.


----------



## AlbertaJes

Mine chews on the sides of her tongue. I never thought anything of it since I do it too. I've done it my whole life.


----------



## Phoebe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandme* 
I would think it is related to teething. But everytime I look at his gums, they look normal to me. He has been drooling lots lately and stuffing his fists in his mouth at every opportunity (increased fussiness as well). I just wish I knew why there doesn't seem to be anything there.

He has also had increased gas. It is inexplicable to me, since nothing in my diet has changed. I eat practically the same foods every day and have since he was brought home from the hospital (I've eliminated dairy and eggs, though). Could that have anything to do with the teething process? How could he suddenly develop a food sensitivity at four months? I am pulling my hair out here trying to figure out what I shouldn't eat!

I have a 4.5 month old...
I could have written this post verbatum.


----------



## Pandme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phoebe* 
I have a 4.5 month old...
I could have written this post verbatum.

Wow, that makes me feel so much better....someone else who knows how frustrating this can be! I'm so grateful for the support I get on this board.

So, the question is, what do I do? I was actually thinking of doing the elimination diet for the gas, but I don't know. I'm almost certain it's teething, but I don't know if it's related. Should I wait it out?

Harrison is just stuffing things in his mouth left and right....it has to be teething! And I know it can be months before I see a tooth!


----------



## mama2jack

My ds is 5.5 mo and does this all the time. Occasionally I will think he got hold of something he is not supposed to have and is eating it. Thank goodness it is just his tongue.


----------



## wobbema

mine does that too!! and has been doing it since he was 5 months old (now 6,5 mths)
I´m sure it´s related to teething tough, he does it obviously more when he´s droowling a lot as well..

i wouldn´t worry about it, unless you could tell he´s hurting himselves...

angela


----------



## bohemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2jack* 
Occasionally I will think he got hold of something he is not supposed to have and is eating it. Thank goodness it is just his tongue.

















:


----------



## tbone

Mines been chewing his tongue for about 2 months now ( he's 6 months). It does look funny, I definatley think it's teething related.


----------



## joelene22

I chew my tongue, as does my father, my brother, and my niece. My son hasn't done it yet that I have noticed, but I wouldn't be surprised if he starts. We mostly do it (without realizing we are doing it unless someone points it out) when we are concentrating on something.


----------

